# Ever regretted BUYING a guitar?



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Since we already had the "regret selling" thread, I thought it would be fun to see how much buyer's remorse we've all run into over the years.

I'll start... Back in 2005 I went to Minneapolis on a road trip and for some reason I got it in my head that I wanted to come back with an instrument. I ended up buying a used 2001 Fender American Deluxe Jazz Bass. There was nothing wrong with it, but I could never bond with that bass and I ended up selling it earlier this year. Luckily, I had bought it used in the first place so I was able to sell it for close to what I'd put in. Still, kinda regret the purchase in the first place as I really didn't need it.

Second experience I had was an impulse buy on a Squier 51' guitar. L&M had them on sale for like, $100 and I picked one up on a whim. Let's just say the wife had something to say about it later and I ended up returning it the next day. Actually, glad I didn't keep it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Since we already had the "regret selling" thread, I thought it would be fun to see how much buyer's remorse we've all run into over the years.
> 
> I'll start... Back in 2005 I went to Minneapolis on a road trip and for some reason I got it in my head that I wanted to come back with an instrument. I ended up buying a used 2001 Fender American Deluxe Jazz Bass. There was nothing wrong with it, but I could never bond with that bass and I ended up selling it earlier this year. Luckily, I had bought it used in the first place so I was able to sell it for close to what I'd put in. Still, kinda regret the purchase in the first place as I really didn't need it.
> 
> Second experience I had was an impulse buy on a Squier 51' guitar. L&M had them on sale for like, $100 and I picked one up on a whim. Let's just say the wife had something to say about it later and I ended up returning it the next day. Actually, glad I didn't keep it.


When I get my Visa bill, almost all of them. :rockon2:


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Kramer 600ST.

I was young and impressionable. bought the guitar cause EVH and Mick Mars were playing Kramer. Apparently they play handbuilts and not something with a floyd rose II. The pick ups sounded like copper wire wrapped around mud, and the floyd wouldn't stay in tune or work very well at all. I ended up jamming a pad of note paper underneath to stop it from moving at all. It just never sounded any good compared to my friends cheap fenders. 

The good thing about it is when I traded it in at a shop in calgary called vintage music, the Kramer and $100. bought me a 79 mia strat with a stop-tail bridge. really turned me off Temolo, that Kramer.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, I bought a Paul Stanley Silvertone -complete garbage, unplayable really.

And a Dillion 6/12 Double neck -again basicaly unplayable.

To be fair both of these were bought online without me ever having played them.
I still have them downin the ol' guitar room. They look great hanging on the wall..

..


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a great deal on a washburn 7 string that I never really bonded with. I have trouble enough with 6 strings, :smile: and don't really play the type of stuff that requires that thumping low B. Kind of regretted seeing it collecting dust on my wall for a couple of years.

Traded it with some skater kid on craigslist who had a Gretsch Synchro that did not suit his personality.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Ibanez JS100 Satriani model

Got it back when I was young and naive. It looked really nice and had a nice neck. But found out a few months later that the upkeep for a floyd bridge was more than I was looking for. And I never once found a need for such a bridge in the band I was in at the time.

Then to top it all off the list price for it actually went down about a hundred and forty bucks around the time I was trying to unload it.
Ended up trading her for an 83' Ibanez Roadstar bass in pretty great condition. And the guy I traded with seemed really happy with the guitar so it worked out nicely in the end.

So I guess I don't regret the purchase as much as I regret not giving her the attention she deserved for so many years.


Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## Gray (Jul 8, 2009)

Theres been a few all i can say is buy used it will save you a ton of cash and with that being said be patient know your stuff before you buy it and examine it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

only one i actually regret buying was my JS30RR, simply because that guitar's neck had zero curvature - i couldnt play it for more than 5 minutes at a time . I liked the guitar, but it was THE most unplayable thing i've picked up in my lifetime.

As for the guy who bought the 7-string.. just because you have a low B does not mean you *must* play chugga chugga metal on it 

[/rant]


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I regret that I didn't do more shopping around or research when I bought my first POS guitar when I was like fourteen or fifteen...
But it led me to two great guitars a few years later


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

A G&L Legacy. I'm sure most of them are great but mine was a dog. It looked very well made but sounded very thin and had frets like railroad ties. I tried one pup change and traded it in on a Strat at capsule, taking a bit of a financial beating.
Oh well.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

One time a 17 year old version of myself traded a damaged (but unbeknownst to me, easily fixed) schecter for a slammer explorer. Yup. That's pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

For me it was a Suhr S1 Strat.

I bought it on Ebay and the only thing I liked about it was the trem. By far the nicest I've used. Also probably one of the best built guitars I've ever had as well. Just about flawless.

I hated it though. 

I hated the tone, the way it played sitting down, and the way it played standing up. I just didn't like it.

Once I decided it wasn't for me I couldn't get rid of it fast enough.

The guy I sold it to absolutely loved it.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Second experience I had was an impulse buy on a Squier 51' guitar. L&M had them on sale for like, $100 and I picked one up on a whim. Let's just say the wife had something to say about it later and I ended up returning it the next day. Actually, glad I didn't keep it.



Ever regret marrying the woman?

Does she ever return the $300 shoes she buys on impulse?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*regret*

MY biggy is a 1997 Rickenbacker 620 model. Bought it new at Steves , and never could get use to it.., great looking guitar and sounds great, just don't like the feel of it.

My second regret is not a big one cus i still like the guitar, but my 1982 LP custom I order from a local guitar shop, i kinda wish i had ordered a 335, as i am more into hollow-body guitars now..

But the Rick, was a big mistake on my part, my son kinda edge me on at the time, and i thought i could get use to playing it, and actually when i played it in the store it felt pretty good, but as time went on things started to bother me..I think i would have liked a different model better.

Rick


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

z0z0 said:


> Ever regret marrying the woman?
> 
> Does she ever return the $300 shoes she buys on impulse?


I'm really hoping that one of our female forum members reads this.....and comments :sport-smiley-002: 9kkhhd

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

canadian tyler said:


> I was young and impressionable. bought the guitar cause EVH and Mick Mars were playing Kramer. Apparently they play handbuilts and not something with a floyd rose II. The pick ups sounded like copper wire wrapped around mud, and the floyd wouldn't stay in tune or work very well at all. I ended up jamming a pad of note paper underneath to stop it from moving at all. It just never sounded any good compared to my friends cheap ....
> 
> ...really turned me off Temolo, that Kramer.



i edited your quote a little, because this pretty much mirrors what i was going to say about a kramer flying v i bought back in oh...83 i think. i bought it because K.K. downing played a white v, and i was in a priest tribute band. 
i ended up sooo hating that guitar. i can't even remember how i rid myself of it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*regrets*

There are females here??

Rick


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> ...i was in a priest tribute band.


Was that band called 'Izod' by any chance?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I've regretted buying pretty much every PRS I've owned to date... It seems that once the honeymoon is over, I find that the great playability doesn't make up for the middy, pushed tones they produce... They just DO NOT suit me at all. I've sworn off the things... this week... :smile:

Other regrets? Back in the '90s I picked up a late '70s Ibanez Artist - the Bob Weir one with the scroll-y headstock and German body route, flying finger pups and smooth transition neck/body join (it was a set neck, but the body and neck merged smoothly, like a neck-through)... Anyway, that thing was one of the worst pieces of crap I've ever owned; you couldn't intonate it, it wouldn't stay in tune, dead spots all over the neck... I couldn't dump it fast enough, but I came out of it with a tidy profit nonetheless. Still, considering the reputation these vintage Ibanez guitars have, I was sorely disappointed.



Rick31797 said:


> There are females here??
> 
> Rick


For all you know, I'm a hermaphroditic Newt...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> There are females here??
> 
> Rick


YES...I can think of 4 that I am aware of.

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hum..i would have to say a Ibanez S Prestige model...1300$..and SO not worth it. sold it a week later at a lost, but did'nt care.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> I've regretted buying pretty much every PRS I've owned to date... It seems that once the honeymoon is over, I find that the great playability doesn't make up for the middy, pushed tones they produce... They just DO NOT suit me at all. I've sworn off the things... this week... :smile:


Oh you are going to be accused of PRS bashing! Put your whine-plugs in now!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Was that band called 'Izod' by any chance?


it was called "bottoms up" 
i lived in delaware then. i am new to canadia.
we did an all priest show, and all ac/dc show, and an all van halen show, as well as just the usual covers. we did no original stuff. it was 25 years ago. we had a huge catalog of songs, and i can't remember 98% of them.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Bought a new woodgrain Fender Stratocaster in '75 when I was 17. Never quite 'bonded' with it, sold it a year and a half later for $50 less than I paid. Not a bad rental price, I guess.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> only one i actually regret buying was my JS30RR, simply because that guitar's neck had zero curvature - i couldnt play it for more than 5 minutes at a time . I liked the guitar, but it was THE most unplayable thing i've picked up in my lifetime.
> 
> As for the guy who bought the 7-string.. just because you have a low B does not mean you *must* play chugga chugga metal on it
> 
> [/rant]


Exactly, the 7 string is a magical instrument if you just play regular rock, blue or jazz.

As for me, i actually bought a Bass guitar (some cheap 300 dollar squier) for my old bands singer as a birthday/help the band out gift. He was going to take up bass duties and sing as well. Turns out he didn't want to play it anymore and gave it back to me.
I was doing extremely well financially wise then, and i enjoy the instrument itself (been playing a lot more recently), it is just the reminder of what happens when you put faith in people who don't have the same ambitions as yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Ibanez Roadmaster or something from Steve's back in the 80's. Pure junk. I've never cared for Ibanez since.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Any guitar with floyd rose bridge: A real trouble...

Playing more than 15 years, and my first floyd rose guitar (Jackson Dk2 mij)...not for me....


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

CDWaterloo said:


> Any guitar with floyd rose bridge: A real trouble...
> 
> Playing more than 15 years, and my first floyd rose guitar (Jackson Dk2 mij)...not for me....


It amazes me that people find a Floyd Rose to be any trouble at all. I got my first one in 1987. I changed strings from stock to 10s and the bridge was uneven so I had to level it. It wasn't a big deal and after I settled on the strings that I was going to use on it I have not had an issue since. 22 years and I had to level it once. I have had many since - some came and some went but to me if you can't maintain a Floyd Rose then you are just barely qualified to change your own strings IMO.


----------



## InkednBlood (Mar 8, 2009)

Ibanez RGR420EX (red and black). Looks wicked, hate the feel of it..ya know? It is a 700$ wall decoration.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> It amazes me that people find a Floyd Rose to be any trouble at all. I got my first one in 1987. I changed strings from stock to 10s and the bridge was uneven so I had to level it. It wasn't a big deal and after I settled on the strings that I was going to use on it I have not had an issue since. 22 years and I had to level it once. I have had many since - some came and some went but to me if you can't maintain a Floyd Rose then you are just barely qualified to change your own strings IMO.


In my case it's not that I can't do it--I have--when I taught guitar I had students that had guitars with Floyd Roses in them--as well as copies of a FR.
I would show them how to do it so they could do it the next time--but I found it a pain to change the strings--I like a fast easy string change where I can attach the ball end quickly and then attach the tuner end and wrap it up quickly--I just found the locks and wrenches a bit tiresome.

I could do it--I just didn't like it.


Now--back on topic--I have not regretted buying any guitar--including my waste of good plywood acoustic--I was a young kid and I got my money back selling it. It served its purpose.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The first one. My life has been ruined..the Priesthood was tossed out the window at that point.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*floyd*

I have a guitar with a Floyd and it works great..< You can Dive-bomb it and it stays purfectly tuned. Its a pro series on a 1994 Yamaha.
I don't really get people not liking them, if you like the guitar but not the floyd why can't you just take the whammy bar off and , Just play it"

It is harder to change strings, but i like the fine tuning adjustment.

Rick


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the one thing i came to regret was buying cheap guitars that fall apart after a year or two. an aqua ibanez roadstar II with a locking trem was the last one. that was followed by the purchase of an '86 strat plus, for which i paid way too much, but i never looked back after that.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Ibanez Roadmaster or something from Steve's back in the 80's. Pure junk. I've never cared for Ibanez since.


...you, too???

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Ever regret marrying the woman?
> 
> Does she ever return the $300 shoes she buys on impulse?


While asking someone if they regret marrying their wife is something I find distasteful, zOzO makes a good point. I can't count how many times a friend's wife/girlfriend has been irked to the point of insisting that the gear in question be returned immediately. In most cases these fellas offered up examples of their wives/girlfriends' impules and excesses, to no avail. It's funny, one friend in particular comes to mind. His wife often encourages him to get with his friends once a week for some brews. She says he needs to "let off some steam". He fequently drops $60-$80 including cab rides on these outings. He had an old guitar repaired not really thinking it would be cause for alarm. She was *livid*. That guitar sat in the repair shop for quite some time before he was able to get it home. I've talked about this phenomenon with others, and there seems to be something to it. Golfing, fixing old cars, pricey BBQs, fishing gear and boats, even fancy home theatres and audio equipment don't seem to warrant the kind of wrath and punishment that guitars, amps and related gear do with a disproportionate number of women. I'm lucky, my wife went to WLU for classical music studies.:smile:

Shawn.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can't imagine being with a woman who thought she had any right 
what-so-ever to tell me how to spend my $$. if i'm paying the bills, being a good husband/boyfriend/common law partner, and i'm not buying crack with it, then my response to them would be "get over it, and drop the subject"
if they don't like it, the door they came in through also goes the other way. 
guys who put up with that nonsense astound me.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There are all kinds of women out there... and each situation is different, there may be guys that would buy a new Les paul, but the money should have went to pay down a debt.

I think guitars get the rap, because most guys don't stop at one.. it goes on and on.., amps, effects,recorders , PA gear, and all takes room and $$$$

Guys need to do there thing and live a little, but sometimes, priorities goes out the window, when they go to there local music store and they have a 30 % off sale.

Rick


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> I think guitars get the rap, because most guys don't stop at one.. it goes on and on.., amps, effects,recorders , PA gear, and all takes room and $$$$
> 
> Rick


There _*are*_ all kinds of women, and I don't want to start some "He Man Women Haters Club". Most women don't stop at one purse or even a half-dozen pairs of shoes. Not to mention hair care. My wife spends about $600-$700 a year at the hair salon alone. We're not rich or even middle class for that matter. Anywho I can't complain, but I know of many who can and do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Most women don't stop at one purse or even a half-dozen pairs of shoes. Not to mention hair care. My wife spends about $600-$700 a year at the hair salon alone.


So, a woman who plays guitar *AND* has these typical expenses ...would need to have...shall we say...a large budget. 9kkhhd

Where are the comments from our female forum members?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When defending a new guitar purchase, The .. you buy purses and shoes, defence ,doesn't , really go over very well, as in most cases, shoes and purses , don't come close too the cost of a PRS or LP.

Hard for us guys to understand why a person needs to spent 700.00 at a hair salon, every year, but if thats what is important to a women , there is not much that can be done about it.

Female guitar players are going to understand, why we do what we do.

I have heard, things like, Why do you need more then one guitar.

Rick


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*share the love !!*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont recall ever regretting buying any guitar- i stuck with only strats tho for 20 years, and if it was a dog, i fixed it. i never bought any strat with more than 21 frets, or some fancy wammy bar thing, or humbuckers, or anything you wouldnt find on a pre-1980s strat. so they were all wonderful. all the same really.
these days im more an acoustic player. same philosophy applies- if its not what im used to having, i dont need it.

as for the wife thing-
i figure chicks dig guitars and guitar players- but wives, not so much.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> There _*are*_ all kinds of women, and I don't want to start some "He Man Women Haters Club". Most women don't stop at one purse or even a half-dozen pairs of shoes. Not to mention hair care. My wife spends about $600-$700 a year at the hair salon alone. We're not rich or even middle class for that matter. Anywho I can't complain, but I know of many who can and do.


That's one thing I think that drives those makeover shows--get a woman hooked on spending tons of money on makeup, hair care, shoes, purses, clothes, etc. And not just the women on the shows--but the ones watching.




Rick31797 said:


> When defending a new guitar purchase, The .. you buy purses and shoes, defence ,doesn't , really go over very well, as in most cases, shoes and purses , don't come close too the cost of a PRS or LP.
> 
> Hard for us guys to understand why a person needs to spent 700.00 at a hair salon, every year, but if thats what is important to a women , there is not much that can be done about it.
> 
> ...


There are purses that cost more than all of my guitars did--Fortunately I'm not with a woman who spends that extravagantly--but I've met them--they have expensive purses--more than one of them.

And even women who may not spend that much on one item spend that much collectively--so it can even out--not for all women, of course, and not even most women--but they're out there--and not all of them are rich.

The argument of why do you need more then one guitar? I think is valid to be countered with why do you need so many shoes, purses, or whatever--same idea. They'll say for different moods, outfits, etc.

Same thing with guitars-different moods, different music styles, different gigs (if you're a gigging musician or you are trying to become one), different settings, etc.

the other one is "Why do you need more than one? You can only play one at a time"--well they can only wear one pair of shoes at a time.

So I'm thankful I'm not with one of those women--but they're out there.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

fraser said:


> as for the wife thing-
> i figure chicks dig guitars and guitar players- but wives, not so much.


brings SRV coldshot video to mind


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sure there are purses out there for 1500.00 just like there are guitars for a 1/2 a million, but i am talking in general.

There are walmart women then there are American Eagle women. I have a walmart women that can spend 15.00 on a purse.. where my daughter needs to spend 50.00

I notice that if a women buys a new outfit then, there old purse doesn't match so they need a new purse, then there old shoes don't match the purse so they need new shoes. 

Why can't we do the same..The New amp i bought is in red Tolex, so i need to buy a new Sunburst guitar.LOL

Rick


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...if you can't maintain a Floyd Rose then you are just barely qualified to change your own strings IMO.



...oh, please!



its not that we can't maintain them, its that we simply can't be bothered.

for many of us, they're simply not worth the effort.

if they are for you, that's fine, and good for you. but spare us the childish insults.

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

greco said:


> So, a woman who plays guitar *AND* has these typical expenses ...would need to have...shall we say...a large budget. 9kkhhd
> 
> Where are the comments from our female forum members?
> 
> ...


Alright, alright. So I've been lurking and reading and let me tell you I _agree _with some of the disbaraging comments. I for one did actually return a $300 pair of shoes that I bought on impulse. I just don't spend money like that, hair care? I do my own and purchase the supplies from a beauty supplier (It's really not that hard and I have very nice hair that people remark upon all the time) I would never, ever spend $500 on a "spa" retreat getting my toes done, I don't do manicures either.

I'm NOT one of those See You Next Tuesday's that dictates what my husband can or can't do. He can spend whatever he wants on his toys, he makes more money than me. I don't bitch and whine about how men suck. I do realise that this makes me very different from most women. Therefore I only have a couple close friends who are much like me. I get along better with men. I cook, clean, do the lawn, paint the house.

To be honest, I own 4 guitars and aside from the one my Da gave me, they were ALL purchased by my husband! He likes the fact that I can play and sing. 

There you go, fire at will :smile:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...oh, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a childish insult david. That is a true expression of my analysis of maintaining a Floyd Rose. 

Furthermore, since it wasn't you that I quoted, and you are jumping in with the 'we' and the eye-roll smilie (Oh please...NOT the eye-roll smilie!!) I'd have to say that your post is doing nothing but projecting the childishness which you seem to want to brand me with. You went overboard. 

How can you take the side of "simply can't be bothered" when there is no bother? 1987 until now. No bother and I can change strings faster than most people can on a fixed bridge unless they have locking tuners.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

My issue with Floyd Rose systems is that I play with my palm resting on the bridge. They're just way too sensitive for me. I like a stiffer tremolo/whammy bar. Also FR guys tend towards really light string gauges. I can't go lower than 10's.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Typically, I favour fixed bridge but I find Floyd maintenance to be a non issue. I think many people use the gadgets like trem stop and such if they put a lot of weight on the bridge with their palm. I don't tend to put a lot of weight there but always seem to have my palm on the bridge as well. I think 10s are typical for Floyds but you are probably right in that you'll find many set up with 9s. I tried 8s once and it was like having dental floss on the guitar...crazy soft!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck. You rock... 
Im' Lucky I guess. My wife plays and understands about having a few. Different story when it comes to the Hammonds. Only one of those allowed in the house.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Alright, alright. So I've been lurking and reading and let me tell you I _agree _with some of the disbaraging comments. I for one did actually return a $300 pair of shoes that I bought on impulse. I just don't spend money like that, hair care? I do my own and purchase the supplies from a beauty supplier (It's really not that hard and I have very nice hair that people remark upon all the time) I would never, ever spend $500 on a "spa" retreat getting my toes done, I don't do manicures either.
> 
> I'm NOT one of those See You Next Tuesday's that dictates what my husband can or can't do. He can spend whatever he wants on his toys, he makes more money than me. I don't bitch and whine about how men suck. I do realise that this makes me very different from most women. Therefore I only have a couple close friends who are much like me. I get along better with men. I cook, clean, do the lawn, paint the house.
> 
> ...


*Well...we all hate that you are already married!!!*


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> How can you take the side of "simply can't be bothered" when there is no bother? 1987 until now. No bother and I can change strings faster than most people can on a fixed bridge unless they have locking tuners.


I've only got one guitar left with a Floyd - my Rosewood Axis... Most of my guitars have locking tuners, and I'm so damned lazy I've thought about installing them on this one too! Love the guitar, but I hate restringing ANYTHING, Floyds included...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> That's not a childish insult david. That is a true expression of my analysis of maintaining a Floyd Rose.
> 
> Furthermore, since it wasn't you that I quoted, and you are jumping in with the 'we' and the eye-roll smilie (Oh please...NOT the eye-roll smilie!!) I'd have to say that your post is doing nothing but projecting the childishness which you seem to want to brand me with. You went overboard.
> 
> How can you take the side of "simply can't be bothered" when there is no bother? 1987 until now. No bother and I can change strings faster than most people can on a fixed bridge unless they have locking tuners.


...to each his own. its no bother for you? wonderful. its a huge bother for me. and i'm far from being alone in this. hey, it works for you? congratulations. bully for you. "true expression of my analysis of maintaining a Floyd Rose"? pah! save the blanket statements for laundry day.

:wave:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...to each his own. its no bother for you? wonderful. its a huge bother for me. and i'm far from being alone in this. hey, it works for you? congratulations. bully for you. "true expression of my analysis of maintaining a Floyd Rose"? pah! save the blanket statements for laundry day.
> 
> :wave:


*Don't talk down to me as if you were a member of April Wine or something.*









I know...I'm barely funny but I think I'm hilarious!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was talking to Brian Greenway of April Wine one time, and ask him what he uses to do dive bombs.. no whammy, he prefers a Boss Ps-5 pitch shifter.

Of course i had to try one and could make it do what i wanted, so ended up with a Floyd rose and it works great.
Rick


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> I was talking to Brian Greenway of April Wine one time, and ask him what he uses to do dive bombs.. no whammy, he prefers a Boss Ps-5 pitch shifter.
> 
> Of course i had to try one and could make it do what i wanted, so ended up with a Floyd rose and it works great.
> Rick


The great players always find a way to get what they want from an instrument. Ever see Jake E Lee do dives with the tuning machine? Not that he's the only one to ever do them that way but he was such a physical player with the fretboard gymnastics AND moving around a lot that seeing him do them is impressive.

Also, that Brad Paisley dude really bends necks on guitars when he wants similar effects to dives...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sure, lotsa times. having a quiver of 9 guitars, theres been lots of times when I've thought afterwards "did I really need this one?" or "do I sound any better with this one?". The novelty can wear off pretty quick. fortunately theres almost always someone to buy them.
it was the mid-80's and I wanted to order an Ibanez Destroyer Custom from L&M. They told me it could take forever to get and I should try this one instead...It was a Dean Flying V formerly owned by Rik Emmett. I hated it, and took it back after the weekend. I'd like a do-over on that, please. Oh and the Destroyer never came in, so I bought a used '83 Explorer instead
Ibanez RG470- just felt like crap. Sold.
Epiphone Zakk Wylde Camo: just never felt right to me, I'm not even sure if its authentic. Still have it, looks cool hanging on a wall.
ESP/LTD KH603: opposite of the Ibanez...felt great, but never sounded good to my ears-musta been the EMG's. Sold it back to its previous owner 6 months later.
1983 Gibson explorer: Bought it for its looks back in '85, but hated the Kahler trem it came with, as well as the 498/500 pickups. still have it, someday want to swap the pickups and the trem, si it still has potential.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...to each his own. its no bother for you? wonderful. its a huge bother for me. and i'm far from being alone in this. hey, it works for you? congratulations. bully for you. "true expression of my analysis of maintaining a Floyd Rose"? pah! save the blanket statements for laundry day.
> 
> :wave:


yup pain in the ass for me- in fact i despise any kind of floating trem system.
dont even like setting them up when im getting paid for it. all my guitars have the trem flush on the deck and the wammy bar goes in the trash. dont even like the sounds they make when other guys use them.

starbuck, youre the best.:smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I once bought a 1973 Les Paul custom just because it was a Gibson and I was young.

To this day it is one of the worst instruments I have ever played. WHen I sold it I made more than double my money back so I was quite happy.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know how a LP custom could be the worse guitar ever,, there are so many other guitar's, i would think would qualify for the position.

Rick


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> There _*are*_ all kinds of women, and I don't want to start some "He Man Women Haters Club". Most women don't stop at one purse or even a half-dozen pairs of shoes. Not to mention hair care. My wife spends about $600-$700 a year at the hair salon alone. We're not rich or even middle class for that matter. Anywho I can't complain, but I know of many who can and do.


My comment that started this about the wife having something to say about it had nothing to do with the $$$ I spent. She didn't FORBID me to keep the guitar but she did act as my conscience - as I said, it was an impulse purchase. It was more of a "do you _really _need another one?" sort of thing. I took it back and I don't regret it because she was right - it was a stupid purchase in the first place.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

In '91 or '92 I ordered a '78 Ibanez Iceman from a shop in Florida that advertised in the back of Vintage Guitar magazine. I spoke to someone and they glowingly described the guitar, so I felt sure that I was purchasing a real gem... wrong! It showed up in a case that was too small, resulting in the finish rubbing off the tip of the headstock, the body was badly dinged and scratched up, loads of belt scratches, and there was a serious chunk outta the back of the body too. I was heartsick, and convinced that some "Paul Stanley" had thoroughly abused it during 2nd rate versions of "Black Diamond" and "Cold Gin". I called the place to complain and they sent me $100 back, but I was never able to love the guitar... even after having some fantastic, quality work done by Freddy's Frets. Recently unloaded it at Capsule... was just happy to finally be rid of it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm really surprised to hear Ibanez show up so often in the thread.
Thought they had generally better QC than that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

bought a ric 360/12 when the exchange was about at its worst. Owch, couldn't play that guitar to save my life. Did OK on trade, but really took a lickin.

Got jammed hard on ebay, again my fault, exchange high, paid top dollar for a guitar then got slammed for extra for the case and a big shipping bill. I cared about my ebay rating then, these days I'd tell him to pound sand. It was actually a good Les Paul and I miss it, traded up to a Custom Shop R0 that is now gone too.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

In the back of a closet I still have a Yamaha "super strat" thing of sort. Floyd Rose, one "hot" humbucker in the back, volume control only, flattish fingerboard, can't tell ya what model it is, somebody painted the headstock black at some point, glad I only paid $75.00 for it. Never could get with the Rose, I do a fair bit of palm muting, doesn't work on this guitar.(Screw heads in hand, ouch.)
As far as divebombing goes, anyone ever see Billy Durst? He justs bends the neck on his ol' SG. Been doing that for years, works for him.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> MY biggy is a 1997 Rickenbacker 620 model. Bought it new at Steves , and never could get use to it.., great looking guitar and sounds great, just don't like the feel of it.
> 
> My second regret is not a big one cus i still like the guitar, but my 1982 LP custom I order from a local guitar shop, i kinda wish i had ordered a 335, as i am more into hollow-body guitars now..
> 
> ...


Nice guitars, but they feel really weird!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a strat that I built ot of warmoth parts that I love. I wanted a second strat so I thought I'd get a standard american strat. What a piece of shit that was! Not even close to my warmoth. I sold it and then built a warmoth tele!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> In the back of a closet I still have a Yamaha "super strat" thing of sort...


Jim...You? Really? Wow, I would have thought you'd never admit to such a thing. Hahaha.

I had a Yamaha LP copy in high school. No regrets at first, but as soon as the Tele bug bit me it was a head slap moment...what was I thinking? Ditched it for a Tele and never looked back. Glad I'm not alone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Way back when I bought a used '92 Strat Ultra from a dealer in U.S. that advertises in Vintage Guitar Magazine every month. It belonged to a friend of his and I was assured it was in great shape and the price was a good deal. The guitar was in great shape but when I got my Visa bill in I noticed that I had been charged more than I had been quoted. I called back and was promised a refund but after chasing around a while I gave up, it was $100 U.S. but it was back when the Cdn. dollar was around $0.68, plus it was shipped UPS so I got reemed for brokerage fees plus taxes on top of everything else. I never did get used to that guitar and I haven't bought online since.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a cheap Peavey bass to play bass for a friends band. I could never bond with the pencil thin neck.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

dean hardtail select. worst 600 bucks ever spent


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Bought an Ibanez Ice Man copy once back in 1980 from some pawn shop on Church Street in Toronto once. I was young and stupid so it took me awhile to figure out it was made of plywood, very high action, weak pick ups and was worth crap. After a few years of having it sitting around collecting dust I just threw it in the garbage. 

I have all the guitars I ever bought except this one






The next guitar I regretted buying was last year when I bought an Epiphone Les Paul Standard over the internet from Germany. It sounded not too good and didn't get played much. Took in in to get a proper set up and I have never put it down since. Just needed a set up.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats to Powered Toast Man....you know it's a great thread starter when you get 8 pages of replies! 

Being an overkill kind of guy, I've owned about 55 or 60 guitars over 45 years and never bonded with any of them like I did with the half dozen I've built.

My biggest mistakes? .....An Epiphone SG Special (a true down-and-dirty POS), an Ovation 12 string (decent guitar, but a lot of work to play), and a MIM Fender Telecaster (the Hyundai Pony of guitars)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

delete repost


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. ibanez roadstar II - aqua, with a locking trem. turned me off locking trems AND cheap guitars.

2. very early 70s hagstrom swede. despite consultations with the top guitar techs of the day, no one could figure out why this guitar was impossible to tune.

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the only one I really "regret" buying (regret is a bit harsh - as I'm glad I owned it for a while)..was my ESP LTD Explorer.....it sounded really great - but it was heavier than hell and that frikkin neck diving drove me nuts.....in the end - it was a guitar made for metal which I don't really play any more...sold it to a guy on this forum - he seems to love it if the smile on his face in the youtube video is any indication.

its in a good home now - this guy seems to know his way around a Metallica tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI7HIg0IAz0


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

In 1981 when I was a young impressionable Private in the Canadian Forces in Kingston and given the choice between a mid 70s Gibson Les Paul Deluxe with severe belt buckle rash and clean white double neck Ibanez, both priced at 600 bucks....I of course chose the flashier Ibanez which I sold for 300 bucks a couple of years later....And have regretted buying it instead of the LP ever since.


----------



## 5ronins (Jun 17, 2009)

5Ronin tactical spouse anti-guitar manuever

why don;t you just have one guitar?

Read verbatim 

well it's like the first time i had sex i decided i need to have lots and lots more of it, but now that i am in love with you i know you're the only one i need. When i fall in love with the perfect guitar i'll get rid of all the others.


should buy you some time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't had any regrets yet but I have only had three guitars so that is not surprising. I also wouldn't buy one on impulse unless it was an exceptional deal. I could then get rid of it without losing any money on it.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if this really counts as a regret, but I impulse bought a customshop Brian Moore MC1 which was on sale, but it still cost a decent amount of money. 
It was a cool guitar, but just never worked for me. Plus it was an early-ish one (#122 or something) so it had no access to the trem route on the back of the guitar, which always seemed like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah - just remembered the one proper regret. When I was about 19 I bought a piece of shit used Les Paul from a store the other side of the UK from me. I didn't know anything about LPs at that point, but if I had, it'd have been sent back as soon as I opened the box. I knew it had been retopped, but it had been done with a piece of maple that was too thin so the tunamatic stood out like it was on stilts! There were hollow areas underneath the top (maybe an early attempt at weight reduction - who knows?!), the binding was a mess, the frets were done, it never stayed in tune etc etc. I sold it (legitimately) for about half what I paid. Still, lesson learned... hopefully!

And here it is, along with the Brian Moore mentioned above:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I kinda regret buying my Epiphone 1956 Goldtop. I got it in an even exchange for a Micheal Kelly guitar I bought on an Ebay site that was a piece of crap. 

The Goldtop turned out to be a fantastic sounding guitar so I upgraded the electronics with an RS kit and had a professional setup done by the Arts Music Store in Newmarket. They commented that the fret job on the guitar was top notch and if I put some Lollars into it, the guitar would stand up against any $2500.00 Gibson. I'm still thinking about putting in the Lollars, but I rarely play the thing since I have so many fantastic guitar to play? I may put her up for sale here in the near future?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Yesterday I went to the shop and played some Classic Vibe strats and realized I just had to have one. I went online and ordered a used one from Musiciansfriend... I looked at the $50 shipping fee and ordered anyways. I regretted it a couple hours later, and called for my money back first thing in the morning.

I'll be patient and get one local, hopefully trade my CV Tele for it


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I get into phases where I'm really into 1 thing for a while then it goes away. It could be a guitar maker, a color or whatever. Then I'll buy a couple of guitars that fit that phase and only keep them for a while. I was in a serious sparkle finish phase for a while...I had a silver sparkle Custom Telecaster, SG Custom and an Epiphone Riviera. Oh, and an Apricot Sparkle Stratocaster and a Purple Sparkle J Mascis Jazzmaster. Now I only have the Stratocaster. I don't remember regretting buying a specific instrument, but I wish I was a bit more...stable!


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Schecter Tempest Extreme.. I should have known by the "Extreme" in the model name that it was poo. Not bad sounding pickups but really badly finished.. everywhere. I still have it as I am embarrassed to sell it and it makes me cry to look at it.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

yes i regret buying my first guitar.
mama said this would be the road to ruin.
and she was right!
:smile:


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

I bought LP Premium Plus back in 04. the next day I woke up, I hated it so much I had to return it. I alwys regret buying lps


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

In 1988 I deceided I needed a new Les Paul . Couldnt find one so had it special ordered. Pile O garbauge!!!! lost 1000.00 on that one.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my first 'nice' guitar, a Gibson SG Gothic, was definitely a mistake. Back when the dollar was low, I paid around $1600 for it--to wit, I was in the same store last week and they have a brand-new SG Standard for $1295. 

Anyway, I took one look at the Gothic and said, 'That's for me,' despite the huge neck, picky, easy-to-ruin finish, horrible bridge pickup, and the fact that I did not, do not, nor do ever plan to play gothic metal. 

Lost a boatload on that guitar; ended up trading it straight against a Japanese '62 Reissue Telecaster that was a much better guitar than the Gibby, but still not nearly equal value wise... though I guess now they've sort of equalled out; there's a rough sort of equality between the oddball Gibsons and the nice Fenders these days.

Not that I have anything against Gibsons or SG's, either... I've currently got two of the things, one of which is simply awaiting a quick application of hide glue and a transplant Bigsby.


----------



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

For me, its was this '98 Gibson SG Special that I bought over eBay... dead wood... felt like a 300$ Epi...


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

regretted buying a guitar?

a coupla times ... but the worst was buying, regretting, then trading/selling .... and eventually re-aquiring .... gear/tone chasin' can be a brutal pursuit


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest thing, well...that was 2 years or so ago, i bought a Godin Exit22...wow, talk about a no feeling, average sounding guitars. I know Godin usually makes realy good stuff, but that one, REALY not my thing. thankfully i sold it pretty fast, strangely enought, the guy who bought it, tought it was the best guitar he ever tried...to each is own i guess..hehehe


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...did i ever tell ya about the time i bought into all the hype surrounding digital amp modelling, and purchased one of those line six flextone amps?

i see guys trying to sell them now and i laugh, and laugh...

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Since we already had the "regret selling" thread, I thought it would be fun to see how much buyer's remorse we've all run into over the years.


None.....Nada........Zero


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...did i ever tell ya about the time i bought into all the hype surrounding digital amp modelling, and purchased one of those line six flextone amps?
> 
> i see guys trying to sell them now and i laugh, and laugh...
> 
> -dh


If you ever get a chance to try an Axe Fx, you may never have any need for an amp again.


----------



## Salvo (Apr 20, 2009)

Ya i regret the one i bought severall moths back. Bought it because my best friend was starting a band. I wanted to learn again and play/hang with my bud so went out and purchased all new equipment. Well since then we have had a falling out and i lost a good friend and never touch teh stuff now... Get to sit their and look at it everyday and thing of a good friend that i used to have


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

unbelievable...

in september i spotted an ampeg plexi guitar in a shop...i've owned two previously...i asked the guys in the store if they had any "in-the-box"...they sure did...we unboxed her...popped the case open...sold...!!!...

but then...i realized that some was missing...

i searched the case/box feverishly for the dual blade humbucker...nada...zip...

the store guys said it doesn't come with two pickups...i had to correct them...this model has ALWAYS shipped with both a single blade and a dual blade pickup...since 1969...

i was told that they would check with the distributer...and they would send a pickup over by next week...then i was told to give it a couple of weeks...

i contacted loud technologies directly and was told that a few guitars slipped out through shipping without the second pickup because they ran out...

further e-mails promised that a pickup was being sent out right away...further e-mails went unanswered...

yesterday (december)...the store told me that they finally got ampeg to fess up...that they haven't even begun to manufacture replacemant pickups...they figure that i'd have to wait until at least the end of february NEXT YEAR...

hmmm...does that sound like a reasonable wait time for something that should have been included in the first place...???...let's see...september...october...november...december...january...february...etc...

i asked the store owner to return my money...if i had known that the guitar was not "complete"...i never would have made the purchase in the first place...thankfully...i received a full refund this morning...


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 21, 2009)

markxander said:


> Yesterday I went to the shop and played some Classic Vibe strats and realized I just had to have one. I went online and ordered a used one from Musiciansfriend... I looked at the $50 shipping fee and ordered anyways. I regretted it a couple hours later, and called for my money back first thing in the morning.
> 
> I'll be patient and get one local, hopefully trade my CV Tele for it


WTF? I thought Fender doesn't ship to Canada. How did you get it to ship to you?

Or have I been missing out on all these sweet Fender Friday deals all these years?!


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ephiphone Biscuit Steel Bodied Resonator. total garbage, thin neck, no presence...

I now have a National, no comparison.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Bringing this thread back from the dead.

2 I regret selling a MIJ Squier..cause they apparently are worth alot more than I sold it for, American Strat...sold both cause I wasn't playing and the cash seemed more usefull
I regret not giving an Epi Prophecy a chance....bought online from L&M took it out of the box and the neck pickup fell out...so packed it up returned it to the store..but now I really want an LP...I love my Classic Vibe Strat but think I prefer the LP...maybe thats also the reason I sold those other two back in the 90s

And as far as wives...when I wanna buy something, she asks why 'we' need and my response is we don't I do....then she usually points out the hydro bill or something and my new toy has to wait

But am pretty sure I am getting a Mustang 1 for my bday....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I regretted a trade I made.

I took an SG and some cash for a Les Paul Deluxe. It would have been about a 76 I think.

I did it on impulse because I've always wanted an SG. 

Some of my favourite rock players were SG players.

I was on tour and did it and then a few towns later I realized how much I hated the SG.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I had an early 70s Martin 12-string. Beautiful guitar, but I was not into 12-strings. I strung it as a 6-string and then took it back to exchange it for a real 6-string instead. Around the same time I bought one of the original vintage rosewood teles, which I was too afraid to gig with (I was 23 and it was my only guitar at the time), so I exchanged that one, too. I ended up with another Martin acoustic.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

In the 70's I bought a Rickenbacker 12 string (I think it's called a Crescent model - the same one Tom Petty plays). It had 6 holes in the tailpiece for all 12 strings, a solid metal one piece fixed bridge that wouldn't intonate properly and machine heads that could only keep the strings in tune for about one song. A bad guitar for sure but I guess Mr. Petty plays it only low on the neck for one song at a time and has a guy to tune it for him between songs...

My only other regret was again in the late 70's when I played only Gibson Ripper basses and had 6 of them plus my beloved 1964 Pre Bass which I decided to trade for an exquisite Odyssey 12 string. I loved the Odyssey but I will always regret trading that Pre bass. I eventually needed to pay some bills and sold the Odyssey back to Attila who had a particular fondness for that instrument.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

> Ever regretted BUYING a guitar?


Ummmm. No.


----------



## Razbo (Jul 19, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> It amazes me that people find a Floyd Rose to be any trouble at all. I got my first one in 1987. I changed strings from stock to 10s and the bridge was uneven so I had to level it. It wasn't a big deal and after I settled on the strings that I was going to use on it I have not had an issue since. 22 years and I had to level it once. I have had many since - some came and some went but to me if you can't maintain a Floyd Rose then you are just barely qualified to change your own strings IMO.


I can do both and I still don't like them. I finally blocked the one I have (a Schaller). The big hunk o metal does add some nice ring.

Back on topic, I have only regretted buying a PRS SE Custom 24. Just a little bevel on the body where the arm rests would have made the difference. I still regret selling it, too though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd have to also say no to the OPs question.

That's even after buying several sight unseen in this forum.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...what i regret is the manner in which i have been buying guitars.

sight unseen.

as a result i've ended up with a number of guitars that are heavier than they need to be.

i've promised myself to only buy a guitar after i have picked it up and played it.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I think the one I regret most buying was a new Rickenbacker 330 in Jetglo (2006, maybe?). I bought it on impulse, because they don't show up at L&M very often and I knew it would be kind of unique. It was a beautiful looking guitar, but I didn't really like how it played and the tone was just "meh". Also, there was pretty much a total absence of sustain. I guess I thought I'd look pretty cool playing it. Trouble was, I didn't end up playing it that much, cuz I just didn't really like it that much.

I also lost a couple hundred when I sold it. Live and learn: don't buy guitars because you think you'll look cool with it without making the musicality of it the first priority.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I regretted a trade I made.
> 
> I took an SG and some cash for a Les Paul Deluxe. It would have been about a 76 I think.


I have a 1982 Deluxe. Nice guitar...really heavy. I sometimes think about selling it because it is the guitar that I own that is 'worth' the most. There is something about a Les Paul with mini humbuckers, that combination of strat sound and Les Paul sound together.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Back in the late 70s I was young and inexperienced. Went to test drive a used '76 Fender Strat. Had never played anything but my cheap Aria clone.
The Strat was at this guys band rehearsal space. I noodled on it a bit, and it sounded awesome. Not sure what it was plugged into, probably a full stack... 
It seemed to unlock my ability, or maybe I got a few whiffs of what the band was smoking on their break  
Bought it immediately.

A week or 2 later it sounded like crap, wouldn't stay in tune... Had it set up, and it was fine for a while, then crap again.
In hindsight I suspect it was the Fender Micro-Slip(tm) neck. Anyway, I bought a '68 335 later that year, and I think I traded the Strat in on an amp.

Speaking of trades, amps and regrets. Not sure I should admit this, but I was young and stooopid.

I traded a Fender Twin Reverb, for a Roland Cube 60, AND paid some cash towards it! --> hangs head in shame.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The_Penguin said:


> I traded a Fender Twin Reverb, for a Roland Cube 60, AND paid some cash towards it! .....


My heart stopped .....I might have actually been clinically dead fro a few seconds.

Dave


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

z0z0 said:


> Powdered Toast Man said:
> 
> 
> > Second experience I had was an impulse buy on a Squier 51' guitar. L&M had them on sale for like, $100 and I picked one up on a whim. Let's just say the wife had something to say about it later and I ended up returning it the next day. Actually, glad I didn't keep it.
> ...


Back when I had a wife I snuck a second strat into the house. A few weeks later she saw me playing it & asked if I'd bought a new guitar. She initially fell for the "No, it's not a new guitar, it's a Fender strat" (I had a black Squier when we first met & also bought a brand new SRV before we got married) but then came back into the room and said, "HEY! The other one is wood coloured". Mind you, I guess the point of burgundy mist metallic is that it is rather conspicuous.

After asking the price (which wasn't too steep as it was a MIM 60s RI) she said, "Oh that's OK, I do it all the time with shoes!"

And I do regret buying that SRV. The high E always slipped off the fretboard, found out years later that the bridge was misaligned. But the real reason I regret it is that the 20 year old idiot that I was in 1993 traded a pearlescent baby shit green 1980 LP Custom AND a beat up but legit 1956 Gretsch Duo Jet straight up for it. The only minor consolation is that the Lester ended up in the hands of Phil X of post-Emmett Triumph & vintage guitar shop demo You Tube fame.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Rugburn said:
> 
> 
> > My wife spends about $600-$700 a year at the hair salon alone.
> ...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

$600-$700 a year on hair is nothing really.

I'm a guy and I spend about $300-$400 a year getting my hair cut. although every few years I will buzz off all my hair for the duration of the summer and save a few bucks in the process.

as for buying guitars, there was a couple.... well.... I wouldn't say regret. they were decent guitars, just not my cup of tea in the end.

1. Squier CV Tele. the neck was too thin. when I bought it I thought, "Awesome! thin neck!!! my small hands will love this!!" after a week, it was just too uncomfortable to play. as well the guitar had this glassy buzz that was driving me up the wall. turns out it was just that vintage tele tone. Anyways, I ended up taking a bath on it and getting a MIM Fender esquire and much happier with it. not as glassy as the CV and a fatter neck, though it could use a little more shoulder.

2. my 84 tokai love rock. I love this guitar and i got a good deal on it. it played and sounded fantastic when I got her up and running. the problem? it showed me how crappy my epiphone les paul was. a 28 year old budget guitar just blew it out of the water in play-ability and tone. I ended up selling the epi and getting a CR8 and the tokai will be sold as of Thursday as I really don't need the redundancy. 

3. half serious/half kidding... but My Gibson CR8 historic Paul. this guitar has raised the bar for me. my others just don't touch it... now I have custom shop fever...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

whatcha doin with the tokai? he said, with a look of inquisitive speculation.....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> whatcha doin with the tokai? he said, with a look of inquisitive speculation.....


it is sold to a guy in Ontario. posted it on the local Kijiji to see if I would get any bites and he found me somehow. he has a friend local in Edmonton that will be paying me, picking it up and shipping it east for him. out of my hands and I don't have to worry about shipping which is always nice.

didn't lose any money on it which is nice. might have come out a little ahead on it even. my CR8 hit the wallet pretty hard and is more than enough les paul for me so I really didn't need this one. crappy thing is if I sold with sans JS Moore pups I'd have made a better return on it, but I did the math in my head wrong when I accepted the offer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No.

.......


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well these regrets maybe long....
1. Hofner 509 from the 1970's was not comfortable and should not have put steel strings on it nice guitar but to make it awesome would require alot of work 500.00 was the last quote.
2. Framus Acoustic from 1970 didn't know the bridge was put on wrong and i traded it for a Yamaha Pacifica which is now on consignment in Halifax.
3. 67 Goya Rangemaster with no electronics and so far no luck on parts because "she" wants me to make it original i just put more searches out on ebay.
4. 68 Goya Rangemaster I really like it but its just not feeling right ATM and I come to realize it needs some work. Once thats done i should be happy so its a wait it wont depeciate in value as long as i take care of it.
5. I dont regret the guitar I regret the mad Girl Friend when she finds out about my recent guitar 1974 Ibanez Custom Agent 2405 Pre Serial it feels good sounds good and has decent volume to it. The Norther LP is quiet and i like it but it needs some more sound to it. 
Dan


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I regretted aquiring my Gretsch Electromatic Pro-jet. Nice guitar, played well after a set up, but I didn't really bond with it. I traded a dead mint condition PRS SE Standard, which was a hell of a guitar that I had bonded with, straight up for it after a hellacious drive from Trenton to Fort Erie. The drive may have soured me a bit on it I suppose, plus my wife was deployed in Afganistan at the time, and when she came home to find that I'd been swapping stuff around instead of thinning the herd like I told her I was going to, she wasn't impressed. I ended up selling the Gretsch to a nice old codger and using the cash to help pay for my Wedding and Vegas vacation thus placating my wife. I know it sounds like blasphemy to some of you, but I love my wife way more than my guitars.  Side note: A week or so later I spotted an add offering my old PRS for sale for a hefty sum, the seller claiming it to be "purshased new a couple of weeks ago." lol


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't go through that much gear, but I never really regret buying or selling anything, because there's always something that came later in the buy/sell chain that I love, that I wouldn't have without everything that came/went before it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I regret buying my Gibson 60th Tribute model, very poor workmanship straight from Nashville..


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

There were two I regretted - a Fender American Deluxe Telecaster and a Yamaha APX acoustic. 

I bought the Tele because I wanted something with noiseless pick ups but when I got it home, it was just as noisy as the Tele I already had (with true single coils). There was probably something wrong with the Tele that could have been easily repaired, but I just took it back - why bother fixing something that's new. 

The APX was my first acoustic. I bought it because I saw a few players I liked playing them (Joe Satriani and Steve Lukather), which is probably the worst reason to buy a guitar. I sounded OK when it was plugged in but acoustically it was pretty boxy. I kept it for a year or two before I finally got rid of it. The good thing was I bought it used, so I didn't lose too much when I sold it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> I regret buying my Gibson 60th Tribute model, very poor workmanship straight from Nashville..


I know that feel, bro.

lots of corners cut on those models. mine played really well though


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

blam said:


> Rick31797 said:
> 
> 
> > I regret buying my Gibson 60th Tribute model, very poor workmanship straight from Nashville..
> ...


I find Gibson to be very inconsistent. You have to play a dozen to find a decent one these days.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I have no regrets about even one purchase but I have many regrets on several sales.
I also have many regrets about not purchasing several guitars in the 60's and 70's. "Darn those LP's are just too darn heavy." "I'm no jazz player why the heck would I want to purchase a used Les Paul?"


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> I find Gibson to be very inconsistent. You have to play a dozen to find a decent one these days.


I would never order another Gibson on line and hope the the best, the best rarely comes..


----------



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

Rickenbacker.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Rickenbacker.


what model was it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> half serious/half kidding... but My Gibson CR8 historic Paul. this guitar has raised the bar for me. my others just don't touch it... now I have custom shop fever...


Picking up a "new to me" Bloomfield on Thursday as a 40th berfday prezzie to myself (the GF got me Buddy Guy tix, she might be a keeper), I have a funny feeling that it will turn at least 1/2 of my collection into dustcatchers.....


----------



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> what model was it


It was a 360/6. BEAUTIFUL guitar, but there was no way I could get past the feel and sound of it. I found if I didn't play any other guitars, ever, then it was ok, but ultimately passed it along to someone who loved Rickenbackers, so it found a good home. 

Anyway, Rickenbacker is an expensive beast to take for a test drive.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

An MIM Telecaster... I hate MIM Fender!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

julienpier said:


> An MIM Telecaster... I hate MIM Fender!


It depends on what type of mexican guitar you get. I had a MIM strat that was absolutely great. Blew away some plus1000$ Fenders, and not just one.

On the original post: I I only slightly regret buying an Epiphone SG, as the action was a bit stiff and I found out the truss rod could not be adjusted, it seems the Allen nut stripped inside.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

For me it was a Fender Custom Shop Jerry Donahue Tele in Crimson Red,absolute worst guitar for maintenance.Everytime there was a weather change the neck would shift,fret buzzing.I would set it up perfectly,play awesome then rain or heat and I would have to start all over again.Traded it for a john page era 54 custom shop strat,turned out to be a wet log.But after those 2, I have had nothting but luck with the newer Custom Shops.


----------

